# New(ish?) CHinook Pics with Canuck markings



## NavyShooter

Stolen shamelessly from another website that I frequent:

















Feel free to merge to the other CH-47 thread if appropriate.

NS


----------



## PuckChaser

Sweet pics, thanks NS!!

Definately love the Social Distortion paintjob, wonder if someone will paint shark teeth on a Griffon?!?  :threat:


----------



## HollywoodHitman

They look good with dust on them. I like.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Sweet pics, thanks NS!!
> 
> Definately love the Social Distortion paintjob, wonder if someone will paint shark teeth on a Griffon?!?  :threat:



I don't think they are bada$$ enough for that pain job  ;D


----------



## karl28

NavyShooter 
  

             Thank you for posting those pics the new birds look  great in Canadian markings .


----------



## NavyShooter

No problem guys.  Stolen from an open source on the internet.  I cannot properly attribute the source.

NS


----------



## stollhofen

Here is one that Canada had in 1977


----------



## geo

»Uhhh... so a Dutch Chinook - before it's refit


----------



## Good2Golf

Some have mentioned that "Bones" has been Canadianized -- apparently he now has a hockey stick and a different motto, but he's still there.  Great to see the concept of wartime nose art surviving!

G2G


----------



## geo

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Great to see the concept of wartime nose art surviving!
> G2G



Will be interesting to see how MsM art critics weigh in on the art ... :warstory:


----------



## Zoomie

geo said:
			
		

> ... see how MsM art critics weigh in on the art ...



It will be interesting to read about the history that might be dredged up that is behind the nose art.

At the school here - the student's course project is reviving old WW2 bomber nose-art and having it applied to our fleet of King Airs.  I will reserve judgment on its appeal once I see it - pictures to follow.


----------



## geo

Ooooh... interesting Zoomie.
Looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## AirCanuck

Zoomie said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to read about the history that might be dredged up that is behind the nose art.
> 
> At the school here - the student's course project is reviving old WW2 bomber nose-art and having it applied to our fleet of King Airs.  I will reserve judgment on its appeal once I see it - pictures to follow.



would LOVE to see that.  When will the pics be available?  

Those Chinooks look just beautiful.


----------



## Zoomie

Apparently the nose-art has been produced and is in the Hangar.  I imagine as the tails go through their maintenance cycle the decals will be applied.


----------



## AirCanuck

can't wait to see it.  still going to post photos?


----------



## Zoomie

I will as soon as I see them.


----------



## MCpl Burtoo

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Some have mentioned that "Bones" has been Canadianized -- apparently he now has a hockey stick and a different motto, but he's still there.  Great to see the concept of wartime nose art surviving!
> 
> G2G




I confirm that "BONES" is alive with a hockey helmet and stick with the motto "2 for hooking".  Another AC (147204) has been painted with a Jack the Ripper image and has the motto of " black jack". I can confirm these, as I am over in the Sand Box working on the Chinooks and Griffons as a Tech.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Pictures!!

Just of the nose art... OPSEC and all..


----------



## Astrodog

Forlorn Hope said:
			
		

> I confirm that "BONES" is alive with a hockey helmet and stick with the motto "2 for hooking".  Another AC (147204) has been painted with a Jack the Ripper image and has the motto of " black jack". I can confirm these, as I am over in the Sand Box working on the Chinooks and Griffons as a Tech.



http://www.hazersflightline.com/chinook.htm

hehe bad ass!

Can't wait to see the nose art on those King Airs, pretty neat idea.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Their patches :


----------



## danchapps

I love the picture of bones, priceless!


----------



## karl28

Hey thanks for posting the link with the photos and badges .


----------



## AirCanuck

Forlorn Hope said:
			
		

> I confirm that "BONES" is alive with a hockey helmet and stick with the motto "2 for hooking".  Another AC (147204) has been painted with a Jack the Ripper image and has the motto of " black jack". I can confirm these, as I am over in the Sand Box working on the Chinooks and Griffons as a Tech.



how do you mean 'alive' - what's the story behind this?

*Edit: have had a look at the pics - is there nothing besides the original nose art, or is this something more long-standing than social distortion?


----------



## geo

Astrodog said:
			
		

> http://www.hazersflightline.com/chinook.htm
> hehe bad ***!



Small question - what's with the coloured roundel on image "chinook17.jpg"  Is this one of our old ones... gone "Dutch"?


----------



## Astrodog

geo said:
			
		

> Small question - what's with the coloured roundel on image "chinook17.jpg"  Is this one of our old ones... gone "Dutch"?



Yes.


----------



## Good2Golf

geo said:
			
		

> Small question - what's with the coloured roundel on image "chinook17.jpg"  Is this one of our old ones... gone "Dutch"?



Yes, and ...18.jpg is an old one as well.  You can tell, because the green cam over light blue bottom, that both those pictures are of our C-models.  The paint schem changed from full colour (...17.jpg) to monochrome (....18.jpg) in 1982.

147004 in "...17.jpg" is now RNLAF D-662.  (old and new Canadian Chinooks)


----------



## simysmom99

Forlorn Hope said:
			
		

> I confirm that "BONES" is alive with a hockey helmet and stick with the motto "2 for hooking".  Another AC (147204) has been painted with a Jack the Ripper image and has the motto of " black jack". I can confirm these, as I am over in the Sand Box working on the Chinooks and Griffons as a Tech.



Folorn Hope, please say "hi" to Major K**** over there from the Franklins you see him.  He is a chinook pilot.
Safe travels.


----------



## Loachman

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Folorn Hope, please say "hi" to Major K**** over there from the Franklins you see him.  He is a chinook pilot.



Just a friendly reminder that others' names should not be mentioned in conjunction with operations.

In this case, he's been on television so this is not as great an infraction as it could be.

I'll say hello for you too when I get back - he's a former student of mine.


----------



## a78jumper

Great pics-getting rid of the six Chinooks we had in 1990 had to be one of the most nearsighted things the CF ever did-the Air Force was more interested in CF 18s and the Army did not push the issue or provide any $$$ to keep them, so we lost a valuable  air mobility and aerial delivery asset for 19 years,


----------



## Strike

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Folorn Hope, please say "hi" to Major K**** over there from the Franklins you see him.  He is a chinook pilot.
> Safe travels.



He's next door to my office and practically my brother.  (We regularly conduct walk-by punches...although he's started running after tagging me  ;D)  I'll pass on the word tomorrow for you.


----------



## Astrodog

Zoomie said:
			
		

> At the school here - the student's course project is reviving old WW2 bomber nose-art and having it applied to our fleet of King Airs.  I will reserve judgment on its appeal once I see it - pictures to follow.



Saw the Rhur Express today. Very cool! It's a shame that those big engines hide so much of the nose of the King Air. I especially liked the detail of the 'missions flown' markings just below left seat's window and the original 'old tyme' British registration on the fins below the vert stab. Can't wait to see the rest.

edit: name corrected; Rhur Express.


----------



## geo

Pics?  we wanna see !!!


----------



## Astrodog

geo said:
			
		

> Pics?  we wanna see !!!



Will try and grab a few tomorrow when they put her to bed in the hangar.


----------



## observor 69

Bit of info!

http://tinyurl.com/aqorz9


----------

